
Did Tesla Just Kill Nuclear Power? - taivare
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffmcmahon/2015/05/01/did-tesla-just-kill-nuclear-power/?utm_campaign=ForbesTech&utm_source=TWITTER&utm_medium=social&utm_channel=Technology&linkId=13904183
======
donttrustatoms
The levelized cost of power from the battery is approximately 31 cents, which
must of course be added to the cost of the power charging it, solar panels
running about 25 cents not including subsidies. The total then, for power that
won't discharge for longer than some hours (a day or two of clouds, sol), is
approximately 56 cents.

The levelized cost of power from a nuclear power plant over its full lifetime
is approximately 3 cents generally with 90% uptime. Advanced nuclear, even
very small units designed for offgrid use are estimated at 20 cents and less
with mass production and 98% uptime.

The battery/solar combo is nice for remote areas, but otherwise it doesn't
seem society is ready to pay 10x multiples for electricity, lose all
manufacturing requiring steady power, or multiples of prices for goods as a
result, with only increases in emissions to show as natural gas is required to
stabilize grid.

